# Slot Cutters for Tapestry Forks



## carolinchicago (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been making tapestry beater forks using a mini table saw to cut tines spaced the width of the kerf. Would a set of slot cutter blades arranged evenly spaced work for this job?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Carol

Yes you can do that BUT they have a down fall they can only cut a 5/8" deep slot,if that works for you ,yes they can do a quick job of it..
Router job 1st. than rip it to size on the band saw/table saw.

http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...531203604?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b84ffe14

Schacht Single End Tapestry Beater - BLICK art materials

=======



carolinchicago said:


> I have been making tapestry beater forks using a mini table saw to cut tines spaced the width of the kerf. Would a set of slot cutter blades arranged evenly spaced work for this job?


----------



## carolinchicago (Mar 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

I think that is not deep enough. It was worth looking into, but I'll stick to the table saw kerf. I will set up a stop to get the depth uniform. I was eyeballing the first one.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Carol
> 
> Yes you can do that BUT they have a down fall they can only cut a 5/8" deep slot,if that works for you ,yes they can do a quick job of it..
> Router job 1st. than rip it to size on the band saw/table saw.
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Carol

Don't forget you don't need to run the stock by the bit with the end grain on the fence, I think if it was going to do I would let the bit cut 1/2 of the depth and than flip it over than the slots would be as long as you want them to be plus they would have a nice angle at the end of the slots much like a comb is made..with stop blocks on the fence it would be a easy and quick job I think..

=========


----------

